# Please Suggest Best 2.1 Speakers ...



## 100रभ (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello,
Please Suggest The Best 2.1 Speaker To Invest In Under ₹ 3000.
If The Speakers Really Worth It, I Can Increase My Budget By [SUP]+[/SUP][SUB]-[/SUB] ₹200-500
My Few Months Research Suggest:

F&D A520/A521
Edifier M1386
Creative SBS A335
Creative Inspire T3130
And How Is Logitech Z313

Uses Will Be As Follows :
80% Music & 20% Movies

And Yes I Am A  BASS LOVER


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 31, 2013)

get edifier c2 best speakers available at this budget from snapdeal.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 31, 2013)

Edifier p3080m if not C2. 


Edifier P3080M 2.1 Multimedia Speakers with USB/Mic Input | eBay

PS : *Use any master/maestro debit/credit card to get 7% discount.* many deals are available just try to find out.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2013)

AFAIK A520 is having the best bass and pretty good sound (may be not the best) in this category. Get a personal audition. Audio is very personal thing.


----------



## 100रभ (Aug 31, 2013)

sudhir_3193 said:


> get edifier c2 best speakers available at this budget from snapdeal.



Edifier C2 Best Price : ₹3690 [OUT OF MY BUDGET  ]
Edifier P3080 Best Price : ₹2900
Edifier 1386 Best Price : ₹2290
F&D A521 Best Price : ₹2371
F&D A520 Best Price : ₹1857
Edifier 1380 Best Price : ₹1833


----------

